# Is this really a limited edition?



## Uncle Monster (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking at a rhodium and black titanium Lotus Fountain kit and the rumor is this is a limited edition with only 500 pieces made. It's a really nice kit so I'll probably get it anyway, but I'm just curious to see if it really was a limited production run. Google isn't helping me with this. Maybe the experts here can lend some knowledge? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Artisan iron designs (Jun 16, 2017)

that is a dayacom kit ..right?  where are you getting it from if I may ask


----------



## SteveG (Jun 16, 2017)

I have made some of those kits and have not had them described as "Limited Edition". I do understand (true or not??) that Dayacom may not stock large quantities of some high-end kits. Instead, they will do a small production run based on orders placed. That would be an ongoing process, with another run the next time. If that be true, it is not really a limited edition, but instead a product manufactured in smaller size production runs, as needed. I do not know the answer for sure.


----------



## Uncle Monster (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks! It is on ebay. That makes sense. I appreciate it!


----------

